# What Did You



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CLEANED














and is awful! I kept having withdrawals. A few more posts and I'll be fine.....I think.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Went to work. 
And kept apologizing to the DH because I forgot to print the wonderful answers for a tornado question I had posted for him.

I was enjoying the forum to much last night and just plum forgot!!!!

Linda


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Packed to go camping!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was in a corner, rocking back and forth....waiting, hopeing.....


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Cleaned (threw away or donating a lot of stuff that I just don't give a who-who about anymore).....so that is a positive about being down, made homemade spagetti sauce from all the tomatos Paul has grown....what a job that was. what time did she come back up, I was on around noon ET and nothing..


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The forum was down?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Counted the little holes in the ceiling tiles over my desk. There are 1,376,412.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Got my camper ready for the trip this weekend.

What else are you supposed to do?


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Stared at the computer screen clicking the mouse trying to sign in and reading FORUM IS DOWN.... FORUM IS DOWN... FORUM IS DOWN........... until the men in the white suits came in ................. now just need to sleep...........


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Drooled and babbled incoherently........ "Say hello to my little precious!"

Then wondered how a web forum had come to rule my life.....??????






































Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I watched everything I had saved on Tivo...what else was there to do?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, bets were on that Doxie would be chewing her fingernails and have a near nervous breakdown!!







Glad she managed to clean house, instead!!
Did you guys hear that "Sir Elton" has been quoted and thinking the internet should be turned off? Reason?? People are not communicating with each other, in a normal manner........they "blog", they do "chat rooms", etc. 
I must agree, that I spend entirely too much time on the internet, admittedly so. However, when you're sedentary, kinda isolated and all, the internet can be good company, and you meet the greatest people on here!!








Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sgalady said:


> Well, bets were on that Doxie would be chewing her fingernails and have a near nervous breakdown!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


without the internet the last 4 years I would have been loco by now


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Counted the little holes in the ceiling tiles over my desk. There are 1,376,412.


too funny!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Counted the little holes in the ceiling tiles over my desk. There are 1,376,412


Didn't have any holes to count, so counted the hairs on the top of my head. Had to do it over and over and over again as there are only about 15!









Mark


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

mswalt said:


> > Counted the little holes in the ceiling tiles over my desk. There are 1,376,412
> 
> 
> Didn't have any holes to count, so counted the hairs on the top of my head. Had to do it over and over and over again as there are only about 15!
> ...


15, coulda killed more time by polishing the top of head too......







. I am just kidding.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i shaved my head using a number 1 guide. the DW has been asking me to do it for months now. takes some getting used to. The kids think it looks funny.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I surfed websites looking at 08 floorplans. Not shopping, just looking.








After a few hours the mods I ususally read about sounded cheap.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

I put new tires on my Outback!


----------

